# Forum Moderator, squarepeg



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I want to thank squarepeg for his willingness to moderate this forum. I've been after him for some time now and I finally got him to cave!  Being the humble man that he is, I can understand why he has shied away from taking on this role. He goes out of his way to try and get along with everyone, being just with friend and foe. I hope everyone else will see the asset he brings to this forum, and that they go out of their way to make this an easy task for him.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking forward to his moderation.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Outstanding, I can think of no other who can encourage interaction, encourage member involvement, and to encourage a sense of community for your forum. I as well, am happy he "caved".

You, yourself have done a fine job across the board, even in our Periculum forum. Congratulations!

Thank you Squarepeg!! (K man)

Stonefly7


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks square peg.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Good on you, Barry for adding a great resource.
Good on you, Squarepeg for being a great resource and being recognised as such.
Bill


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

If you think he's a good guy on the computer, you'd really be impressed when you got to know him in person. He's a super guy. 

(I think I'll make a post about running penicillin and see if he deletes it. LOL)


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Perfect fit. Beesource has never been your traditional "round hole".


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck SP

Will do my best to be civil.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Barry said:


> Being the humble man that he is, I can understand why he has shied away from taking on this role. He goes out of his way to try and get along with everyone, being just with friend and foe.


Congratulations for all of us for him to take on this role, but especially for him. I wonder who will be the first person he deletes


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Best wishes sp.:thumbsup: It is to continue as you have done so far.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats sp!:thumbsup: Most of the time forum peeps place nice  But every now and then they need :no: reminders. I moderate two other forums.............not bees


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

An outstanding choice! May the force be with you! (You're going to need to use it every now and then!)


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> Beesource has never been your traditional "round hole".


 I thought about this. Then I thought about SquarePeg. Then I rolled on the floor laughing!

Congratulations SP, looks like I'm going to have to visit your apiary again this spring.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats. I could not think of a finer individual for the job.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Barry excellent! This just made my good day great! Congrats squarepeg!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I do think he needs to put his pic in his profile so that those who do not know him can see what he looks like. 
What think y'all?


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations SP.


----------

